# Warbirds in the UK



## Readie (Nov 16, 2011)

UK Warbirds: Your guide to airworthy warbirds in the UK

I'm not sure if people have seen this link.
Its good to see so many classic planes flying.
Cheers
John


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

Out of date , missing Spit MK912


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 16, 2011)

Although the Mk I is there.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Although the Mk I is there.


MK912 was the Spit Mk IX that was just sold from here to guy in the UK


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2011)

Was that Russel's?

Anyone get his 109 yet?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice link, John. Have come across this site before and it gives a great amount of info on some historic British warbirds. many of them are familiar to me as I spent many a summer drifting down to Duxford, Shuttleworth to see them. Thanks for posting.


----------

